# WA:NEW Australian 40kg Spanish Mac record from kayak!!



## couta1

I dont know what to say guys????...help me out here,i am stuck for words??...were do i start??   ..let me say i am still shaking from the adrenalin..
After studying the weather charts i knew from 5am to 8am would be perfect to tackle the deep ledges..i launched into a total glass of sea...utter bliss.After getting to the drop of a could here fish busting up in the foreground,and i grabbed my slimie mackerel and continued to rig him up gently.I say gently as he was a bit old and the guts were starting to show...mmmmnnn not good i thought.

i let him out on the downrigger...and started to paddle at 1km/hr...1 paddle...two paddles...3 paddles....then HOLY...F**ck...did someone hook a jet engine to the back of my reel!!!!
no lies the outside casing of the reel was hot,and i couldnt grab it out of the rod holder untill the fish had finished its first run...it took about 100m of line and i seriously had to just sit there wondering if i was about to get spooled!!!..

Anyway i fought him for about 15minutes untill i got him in the hatch,i have shortened the video down as its pointless whatching a rod bend for 15 minutes...just show the major parts.Once i gaffed him i battled to lift him in,and dont really know how i managed to make it look so easy...and at the same time trying to avoid those teeth...

i just turned around after that and came straight in!!!!....its a pity as it was my first bait in the water and i only had it down for about 3 minutes!!!

I got him home and he broke my 35kg scales..so did the old stand on a 200kg scale and subtract my weight which would give me an indication of the fishes weight..i got it at 39kg!!...but that was about 3hrs later...so at first catch i reckon it topped the 40kg mark!!

enjoy the video











cheers...Steve...aka "Couta1"


----------



## PalmyMick

F<U<CK yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
cheers mick


----------



## jimbo

Mate. You champion. What else can anyone say? That is impressive stuff mate. Well done, once again. Lobster one day, records the next. Jimbo


----------



## WayneD

Speechless and jealous as anything. Cracker fish mate.


----------



## scater

that's a whale!


----------



## bazzoo

Hogans Ghost, that is remarkable , my gob has never been so smacked , Steve , sensational , you have to be the fishermans fisherman , i am amazed at your achievements , this has now been sent off to Bruce of Stealth South Africa , he will be stoked mate , well done Steve


----------



## Zed

Thats a giant inflatable fish. Can't be real!

Vid tells a nice story. Congratulations.


----------



## SLB

Well done lad! i love how pumped you were at the end of the video! Yeeeew


----------



## spottymac

Mate that is one Awesome Spaniard, :shock: Holly Cow is big, 
Santa is looking after you


----------



## SLB

did you have wire on or got lucky?


----------



## Safa

Steve' my boytjie now thats a fokken fis 
Bugger ill have to give you the big chief feathers back , awesome stuff man and keep them coming you LEGENDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spooled1

Fantastic effort Steve. Congratulations mate, good to see you put another notch on the board.
  
And to think after all these years and all your amazing captures, companies still aren't chasing you down for a sponsorship deal.


----------



## mehi

PalmyMick said:


> F<U<CK yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> cheers mick


X2


----------



## kalganemu

Good fight , good fish way to go .
Well Done


----------



## Fozzy

Poor effort. Please do better next time.

*This post may contain hints of sarcasm


----------



## Scruffy

Spanish and lobster thats some feed.Your thinking was spot on.Congratulations you deserve some sort of reward for that effort.


----------



## bungy

Take a bow mate....Now thats setting a high standard...


----------



## kas

Can't find the words Steve&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;Neither can I, farking amazing! Pushing the boundaries & at the fore of our sport. Well done mate


----------



## scoman

Ummm...... yep......... ahhhhhhh ............ hot pot of coffee that is one HUGE fishy you got there mister


----------



## carnster

That's #*#* massive Steve. It will be a long standing record that one. They say they grow well above that but definitely a rare catch on any craft let alone a yak. He only ran 100m wtf? I hope you tested some fillet for ciguatera. I can't believe you lifted him into the yak and that he fitted in your hatch. Congrats on the epic catch So what you don't have any swell/surf to contend with?


----------



## Wrassemagnet

That there is just gold! Love your work and agree with everyone's sentiments here - you're a top notch angler, no bloody doubt and thanks for a fantastic read and video.


----------



## andybear

Dang!

Just building my fish box 120cm long......If I catch a sod like that, it won't even be close to big enufff!

Well done legend! cheers andybear :shock:  :shock: ;-) :lol:


----------



## DrJed

OMG HF - Steve, you are the King! That is a massive fish dude. Freakin awesome bud, congrats.

Cheers 
Steve


----------



## mrwalker

Gee he was a very well behaved monster at the end wasn't he, those hatches are enormous eh? Well done on a great effort but I wouldn't want to fish there, you are always coming home early , and you never get any execise cos you get your fish at the start of your paddling! Well bloody done, cheers, Dave.


----------



## wardeyak

Amazing,
I love how stoked you are when you get it in the hatch


----------



## paulo

Nice fish Steven. Well done mate!


----------



## yakattack

Faaaaaaaaark

Excellent fish another fish of a lifetime.

Cheers Micka


----------



## gibsoni

Well done mate.

Awesome fish - very inspiring!


----------



## phil79

MASSIVE


----------



## OnTheWater

SPEECHLESS


----------



## Basher

Wow- What a rush.
Either you are really short, or that fish is really big.
Well done.
What's the Qld record?


----------



## seawind

Just adding my congratulations to the already long list!


----------



## snapperz

HAIL KING STEVE.Awesome fish.Sensational effort.I had goosebumps when you hauled that fish aboard and started celebrating.


----------



## joejoe

The fish to keep the smile on your face forever.well done


----------



## TheFishinMusician

*insert choir of angels here*

BRAVO!!


----------



## clarkey

Unbelievable mate,a truly amazing catch.
Well deserved.
Clarkey


----------



## jondogg

That is one gigantic fish :lol: Congrats !

A fish that big and his rod wasn't flexing at all ? :lol: 
or was that just the angle of the camera ?


----------



## Southerly

Greta to see you getting excitied after all the great catches you have made over the years, your da man!


----------



## couta1

StevenM said:


> Stevo
> 
> can understand how ya feel mate,
> 
> your only out for 3 minutes and that bloody fish latches on, prick of a thing spoils a good paddle
> 
> Cracker of a fish but, and think the palmy lads will be a little envious and will all gather round and kiss ya feet when you get home master. Remember they are not worthy. ;-)
> 
> PS whats the elgringo green bottle on the sand?


i had already had the first celebration drink...lol...no i found it floating out at sea and had brought it back with me to chuck away


----------



## stonecold

Awsome fish mate....well done


----------



## Slide

I hope you have a cold room :lol:

Seriously, that is an awesome fish, I think I need to withdraw all my trip reports


----------



## Kathy

PalmyMick said:


> F<U<CK yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> cheers mick


Hahaha! I said that, too. What a fish. Reminds me of Crocodile Dundee's line "........THAT's a FISH"


----------



## couta1

SLB said:


> did you have wire on or got lucky?


definately had wire on for that one


----------



## couta1

indiedog said:


> Amazing catch Steve. What are you going to do with it considering the freezer is full? :lol: A fish that size could be a ciguatera risk??


it could be hey???..spanish mackerel is known to carry it but more prevailent up north...i havent developed any symptoms yet???


----------



## couta1

carnster said:


> That's #*#* massive Steve. It will be a long standing record that one. They say they grow well above that but definitely a rare catch on any craft let alone a yak. He only ran 100m wtf? I hope you tested some fillet for ciguatera. I can't believe you lifted him into the yak and that he fitted in your hatch. Congrats on the epic catch So what you don't have any swell/surf to contend with?


there is swell to contend with,once you go through the pass in the coral reefs.its not as easy as it looks as you have to navigate your way in and out,and pretty much try to be as accurate as you can with the weather predictions and swell/ wind


----------



## tonieventer

Good on ya! Fish of a lifetime mate.


----------



## Alster99

Jeesh! That fish is something else! You obviously put in the hours and deserve it. Well done.


----------



## ant

King Couta is back     
cheers
Ant


----------



## stessl85

Just watched the video....hard to tell....were you excited...??

Noticed you just slid the fish below deck without any dispatching. Hate to think what would have happened if he came to and exploded inside the yak. With that size and razor sharp teeth it could have caused some damage and a potentially dangerous situation....

Excellent result and a trophy of a memory


----------



## geminiwraith

Nice fish mate. Crikey. :shock:


----------



## Notshy

Dam Couta!
Nothing to see here...nope nothing at all. No fish on the west coast ...please avert your eyes back to the east coast!


----------

